# body building pics before DR



## Justwannabeme (Jun 5, 2010)

Im posting these to show people how dp can affect people physically as well. 
Me currently at 170 lbs, down about 20 lbs since DP 9 months ago.


----------



## Justwannabeme (Jun 5, 2010)

before dp


----------



## Justwannabeme (Jun 5, 2010)

before dp


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Thats awesome. I wish i had more muscle and less fat.


----------



## Justwannabeme (Jun 5, 2010)

I just dont have the interest anymore.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice!









See you could have been an under wear model hehe! I wouldn't let DP stop you from working out because exercise is suppose to help and hey maybe it will take your mind off it. Love the tats too!


----------



## Justwannabeme (Jun 5, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, thank you. Although its hard to have over 200 lbs over your face when your not feeling quite right.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Justwannabeme said:


> lol, thank you. Although its hard to have over 200 lbs over your face when your not feeling quite right.


Yeah I know what you mean. Since DP I have been dropping everything and slipping crap left and right. Just start slow with less weight and make sure you have someone to spot you.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome man!

And the sad thing is that that sort of stuff is supposed to truly help DP/DR. big time. that and diet. Before I got DP/DR I was super healthy. Eating from Whole Foods and making good dinners. Running at least every other day. Lost weight. Very Fit. then BAM! I got DP/DR and I got really skinny and started eating whatever I could do fast. Fast+Semihealhty. Seroquel had me gaining weight.

Now I eat ice cream like its the last day I will be able to.


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

Get that sleeve finished man!


----------



## Justwannabeme (Jun 5, 2010)

nabber said:


> Get that sleeve finished man!


Lol, working on it. 3 hrs and $200 at a time. 4 sittings so far, and another on the 30th to hopefully finish with 1st covering.


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

ya i had to space my left sleeve out over 8 years and it's still not finished


----------



## Justwannabeme (Jun 5, 2010)

nabber said:


> ya i had to space my left sleeve out over 8 years and it's still not finished


Wow, thats crazy. Its just a large solid tribal for now, who knows whats next tho lol. Ill post some pics when its complete.


----------



## Justwannabeme (Jun 5, 2010)

Since ive been feeling much better lately Im making a comeback, wish me luck!


----------

